# Veto Pro PAC offer!



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got my email confirmation that Veto got my rebate form and the free bags are shipping out for the last two bags I bought! 

If you're thinking about buying a bag, may as well get it now while the free bag offer is going on. Of the 3 bags I have, the Tech LC is my favourite and getting the meter bag or pouch for free is pretty tough to beat.


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

I guess I bought mine a couple weeks too soon


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. My Kuny's carrier is starting to reach pension age and none of the other tool carriers I've seen seem actually designed to HOLD anything. I don't understand how you can carry screwdrivers if the stupid ass screwdriver loops are only 3" deep and there's like 4 of them in total with a giant empty useless space in the middle. It almost looks like Veto is my only real option.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My Kuny's carrier is starting to reach pension age and none of the other tool carriers I've seen seem actually designed to HOLD anything. I don't understand how you can carry screwdrivers if the stupid ass screwdriver loops are only 3" deep and there's like 4 of them in total with a giant empty useless space in the middle. It almost looks like Veto is my only real option.


Eecol has the Veto Pro Pac's in stock, as do a few other places in town. Have a look and if you're getting one, may as well grab it before the free bag offer expires.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

SteveO. said:


> Eecol has the Veto Pro Pac's in stock, as do a few other places in town. Have a look and if you're getting one, may as well grab it before the free bag offer expires.


Good God these things are expensive even with the company discount...


Then again, Im probably just cheap...


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Evil said:


> Good God these things are expensive even with the company discount...
> 
> 
> Then again, Im probably just cheap...


I thought they were expensive until I used one. Now I know they're worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm hard on _everything_. I'm the type of guy that can destroy a pair of boots in 6 months. I've been kicking my Veto around for almost 3 years and I can honestly say it is in the exact same condition as when I bought it. Those bags are worth every penny.

-John


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I pretty much know it.

Thanks guys.


----------

